# Kymco



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I was wonderin' if anyone had any real experience with Kymco ATVs...My wife wants her own bike and actually really likes the Kymco 500 4x4...I just haven't had any experiece with them or know anyone that has...My local Kawi dealer that I bought my Brute from is a dealer and they said they would make me a helluva deal...I just don't want to throw my money away on a piece of crap...She only likes them because of the looks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

NEVER buy on looks alone . I have not had any exp. with the big Kymco machines but the mini quads hold up well


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would never buy for looks although my Brute sure is purty!!!

I am definitely researching alot and everything that I am reading is talking pretty good about them. I don't know just hopin somebody has a little insight.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

We got a guy in our group that has one and have seen a few on the trials,they have done alright from ehat i have seen.they are an entry level bike .depends on price,you may be able to pick up a used brand name for the same money or get an extended warranty on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Kymco's, from what I have seen, are reliable bikes.
I've see the MXU500 and 250. Also saw a little one forgot the size.
They looked to be good quality too. Not chinese made stuff.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> We got a guy in our group that has one and have seen a few on the trials,they have done alright from ehat i have seen.they are an entry level bike .depends on price,you may be able to pick up a used brand name for the same money or get an extended warranty on it.


What sandman said.

The guy we know tortured the fire out of the thing and it's still running. His only complaints were about the rims being cheap. He now owns an A.C. but his kids ride the Kymco on a daily basis.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Kymco builds the under 400 cc Cats (the AC 366 is the same bike as the Kymco 375 with different plastic) and have been a supplier I'd parts to most of the OEMS. I am sure they will have some growing pains but they are a huge company so shouldn't be a flash in the pan. Small number of dealers up here though.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I belive the lil 50cc and 90cc Kawasaki atvs are made by Kymco. They seem to be well made. I think Kymco is one of the better cheap brands. I think they are Korean.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey jctgumby, i also seen those bikes over at house of cycles there in w. Monroe. They have a really, really nice looking kymco 500 4x4 sxs! That thing looks better than most of the name brand sxs. I think it was loaded out with tires/wheels, racks, lights, bumpers, and winch, and still was around $9200. Compared to any other sxs, that is dirt cheap...

They were telling me there that they thought that kymco would be the next big brand name once they got a few bikes out there and people started seeing them out on the trails. They told me that an 800 model was out, but hadn't made it to the us because of emissions....not 100% on that, but that's what they said. I haven't really heard anything bad about them as well.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

those who posted kymco making the kawies and ac are right on...we have a ute 150 for the kid...2 or 3 years now and no issues at all...i have heard nothing bad about them


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kymco is gettin bigger here in the states. Alot of our aftermarket catalogs now include lots of kymco products. It will turn the current "big 4" into the "big 5" probably. I also havent seen probs with the kymcos. Worst thing I see is the kids dont ride them and they sit with bad gas in them.


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ive had an MXU300 for about 3 years now, rode 14000km on it, and never letted me down until i wrecked the crankshaft myself -.-

they got good reliable mashines, mines was 95% used onroad an at that period most of the time full throtle, max speed is around 90km/h


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

My dads got the Arctic Cat 366 made by Kymco. We've replaced a speed sensor, a shift linkage and all of the suspension bushings. That said, it was an ex-rental machine that now has around 3500 kms on it. The engine, transmission and diffs are all holding together very well. 

25 inch 'Zillas on it and it goes everywhere my Brute does with 26 inch Swamp Lites. Heck he's pulled me out more than I care to admit. 

Overall we've been very impressed with it. All of our friends were skeptical of it being a smallish engine but it's proved itself quite well.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a new member but I have 2 2011 kymco mxu 500s. Bike has proven to be pretty decent for a 500. Wife's is stock and mine I have snorkels and 26 Maxxis zillas. Also removed the exhaust baffle. With the snorkels my bike was running rich so I read that would lean it out a bit and it did. Running good now. I'll post pics when I get on my computer. Decide to join after I seen a bad *** write up on radiator relocate build. Gonna do mine this weekend. Only real downside to the kymco is no aftermarket really for it yet. Like stated before its a artic cat with different plastics. Everything on the bike like diffs and things are actually stamped artic cat. You can basically take artic cat 500i parts and swap from what I've found by reading. Haven't tried yet but I'll let you guys know.


----------



## bfbrian (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought my son a brand new artic cat 90 DVX in 06.It is 100% made by Kymco. It has been passed down to three kids. Only thing I have done is brake pads and change the oil. I removed the spacer behind the primary and it tops out at about 30 mph,before it would only go about 15 mph. I have had no problems at all and they don't cut it any slack. It fired up first time i started it and has been a great little bike.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I used to ride with a guy that had a kymco , seemed like a good reliable bike , it never let him down and it held its own with all the other name brands , went through all the crud the rest of us went through.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

We see a SS on the trails from time to time and all he says is "junk". 

Short term it was ok, but when it started breaking, it never stopped and parts were hard to get.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

used parts are hard to get but new its easy and actually pretty cheap. a new a-arm cost me 34 bucks through the dealer. i need a new gauge cluster and its 95 for it. cant complain about them prices.


----------

